# RTA Recommendations



## TyTy (6/9/18)

Currently looking at getting my 1st RTA as I only use drippers, any recommendations guys? Been looking into the Manta and Zeus and they both look pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/9/18)

Zeus

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Dietz (6/9/18)

INTAKE RTA

_*...es ist das Beste*_

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/9/18)

Zeus is my RTA of choice Dual or Single are great 
Intake is also not a bad RTA , I just don't like the build deck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (6/9/18)

Zeus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique (6/9/18)

Reload - no complaints
Manta- If you can get the wicking right its a very good tank
Zeus single or dual - both awesome but I dont like the dual because of the shape at the bottom
Intake - very restrictive lung hit and looks great

Zeus is the easiest for building I think

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas (6/9/18)

I second the Intake RTA

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (6/9/18)

Zeus Single coil

It was recommended to me on this forum so I bought one and couldn't be happier

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/9/18)

If it's your first one I'd still recommend the AMMIT 24. It's one of the easiest (if not the easiest) RTA to wick which gives you the freedom to try out different coil builds, etc. and in my honest opinions - is STILL one of the best RTAs for flavour. 

Theý're a bit old now so you should get them at a bargain. I regret selling mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel (6/9/18)

Single/Dual - Zeus Dual 
Single - +1 Intake 
Dual only - Reload (if you can find an authentic)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (6/9/18)

What would a RTA Recommendation thread be without throwing in the Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Aadil mohamed (6/9/18)

TyTy said:


> Currently looking at getting my 1st RTA as I only use drippers, any recommendations guys? Been looking into the Manta and Zeus and they both look pretty good.


ZEUS... Very nice RTA as long as the wicking is done correctly. Good flavour , good clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (6/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> What would a RTA Recommendation thread be without throwing in the Dvarw.



That was my first recommendation but didnt want him to struggle building it or try to find it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (6/9/18)

SM 25mm - option - Single or Double Build Deck - one of the best RTAs ever produced by Wotofo - even @Rob Fisher can back this RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KapteinSM (7/9/18)

More of the same, I can vouch for the Zeus single, got one recently and its the best flavour ive had in my limited experience. If you follow the advise on the forum wicking is pretty easy, got it perfect on my second try. The intake seems awesome as well, haven't tried it though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/9/18)

I had a Zeus, sold it. I still have my Manta and use it daily.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GMJR (7/9/18)

Zeus or intake in my opinion easy to build and doesn't leak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (7/9/18)

would you consider waiting for the dead rabbit RTA? the RDA dead rabbit is phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic (7/9/18)

I have the zeus dual(about 2 weeks old), but i always go back to the obs engine 2(the top fill is brilliant), the zeus in polished ss looks great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (7/9/18)

My current rotation is Zeus Single (v1?), Kylin (I fixed my leak issues), Revolver, and Creed.
Each one shines in its own unique way, but by far the Kylin, Cree and Revolver swhine in the flavor department with bottom airflow.

Just not sure all of them are first timer friendly.
The Revolver and Zeus are equally easy to build and wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (7/9/18)

Spazmanpanic said:


> I have the zeus dual(about 2 weeks old), but i always go back to the obs engine 2(the top fill is brilliant), the zeus in polished ss looks great.








Don’t you know it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas Jones (7/9/18)

I'd say manta or aqua Reboot. Both are amazing for flavour. And not too hard to get the wicking right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (7/9/18)

- Dovape Freedom RTA
(the only RTA I've come across with RDA flavour performance. Only negative it's a 2ml tank, but it's easier than dripping...)
- Intake RTA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (7/9/18)

Honestly (reading the OP now) coming from RDAs you might be disappointed in RTAs I might be stirring here but it's all subjective what works for one person might not work for another.

There's no real bad flavour tanks anymore it basically all comes down to ease of build and wicking. RTAs are fiddly most times and it takes some effort and patience (of which I lack lol) 

It comes down to your vaping style in the end and what ticks the boxes for YOU...everyone has an opinion including me but I would suggest try a few RTAs see what tickles your fancy but don't expect to be blown away if you a RDA fan.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Mario (14/11/18)

@TyTy
If you are willing to wait,get your hands on the The Footoon Aqua Master 24mm RTA from @Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Savinm (14/11/18)

Also look at the Kylin V2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/11/18)

Savinm said:


> Also look at the Kylin V2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Agree. A great, underrated RTA that (having owned both at the same time) beats the Zeus single for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (14/11/18)

I'm starting to look around for a second RTA and two reviews that caught my eye, was the new Wotofo Elevate and the Juggerknot...

Will study more reviews on them, but they look great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (14/11/18)

Can honestly say 
For a dual coil RTA the Aqua Master beats them all hands down 
Single coil, for the price, Serpent SMM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (14/11/18)

Ever thought of sqounking?
Pulse x kit looks interesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (14/11/18)

My recent experiences with RTAs might leave me a bit biased , but rather invest in a Pulse + Recurve .... much less hassle and flavour is off the top.

Sorry to gooi a spanner in the works

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (14/11/18)

Smittie said:


> I'm starting to look around for a second RTA and two reviews that caught my eye, was the new Wotofo Elevate and the Juggerknot...
> 
> Will study more reviews on them, but they look great!



Juggerknot is brilliant, I think the elevate will be the cheaper option though and more widely available

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadz1972 (14/11/18)

Wotofo Serpent SMM is a single coil rta with very good flavour. Also relatively cheap.

The Nudge 22 and 24 are also SMM atomisers, which makes it something worth checking out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (14/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Honestly (reading the OP now) coming from RDAs you might be disappointed in RTAs I might be stirring here but it's all subjective what works for one person might not work for another.
> 
> There's no real bad flavour tanks anymore it basically all comes down to ease of build and wicking. RTAs are fiddly most times and it takes some effort and patience (of which I lack lol)
> 
> It comes down to your vaping style in the end and what ticks the boxes for YOU...everyone has an opinion including me but I would suggest try a few RTAs see what tickles your fancy but don't expect to be blown away if you a RDA fan.


I can also add that I have used several RTA's and RDA's, started squonking and I will never go back to an RTA. RDA's flavour is phenominal and easy to build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (14/11/18)

RDA’s and RTA’s both have there pros and cons. From my experience each device style vapes differently and certain juices works better in a RTA and visa versa. Good to have both IMHO.

My advice on a commercial RTA, get a top airflow like the Dead Rabbit, Zeus, Juggerknot Mini, Wotofo Serpent Elevate. Nothing worse than a leaky bottom airflow RTA!

And also opt for a GTA style deck, they just wick more efficiently from my experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (15/11/18)

Zeus -Single
easy to build on and wick, and the flavour I get off it is even better than some of my drippers :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/11/18)

Need to replace my Zeus single and Dead Rabbit RTA's I sold last week.

Reason for selling
Zeus - Pyro asked nicely
DR - got way to hot.

Anyone having issues with the Blitzen ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Anyone having issues with the Blitzen ?


I think some have struggled with dry hits, but for me it's probably been the easiest RTA I've ever had when it comes to wicking. It's very forgiving. I haven't had a leak nor a dry hit and its my daily workhorse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

